# Sky TV in greece



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

Hi everyone

Since SKY migrated paid for channels to the Astra 2E satellite on the 8th March I have lost all channels starting with SKY. That is SKY 1, SKY 2, Sky Arts 1, SKY Atlantic etc. I have had dish retuned to no effect. All other channels (like Discovery, History etc) remain as was before the satellite change.

Has anyone else had this happen, and if yes what did they do about it?

I have not yet moved to a 3 metre dish as previously everything worked fine with existing dish.

I have a SKY+HD tuner which I purchased outright to avoid having a telephone cable attached and just pay for viewing card.

Any help gratefully appreciated

Regards

Brian


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

The new generation satellite 2E came on line in February 2014. All channels that were previously available on the Pan European beam were migrated to 2E at that time and there were no obvious changes to reception in Greece. 2G has now been launched and is in the testing stage, due to come on line towards Easter time. Again, it is not expected that this will will result in any changes.
There have not been any recent changes to frequencies.
In the Ionian a metre dish is usually sufficient to pick up a few hundred channels. I think you are a bit further south, so will most likely need something a bit bigger.


----------



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

Hi Jolly Roger

Thanks for your info, although something happened at beginning of March because I suddenly lost all channels beginning with Sky including Sky News and Sky One.

However I have found an easy solution by upgrading my subscription to HD for 5 pounds a month extra, and all the missing channels are available on HD. 

Much cheaper result than expected!

Regards

Brian


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

We use Internet and watch FILM ON TV with smart phone / lap top. It's free and has around 1000 channels. Lots of usual rubbish plus UK standard and free view ( ok still rubbish )!! It plays around 2 seconds behind and you can even record.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

I have discovered that the change that occurred early March, was caused by the switch off of Astra 2A. Channels previously broadcast from this satellite have been moved to 2E and 2F and it appears there may have been some loss of reception in Southern Greece and Cyprus. 2G will soon come on line and is expected to be more powerful than 2A, so there is a possibility that reception could improve again.


----------



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for the guide but I dont have broadband or landline telephone so this is not an option


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

The Sky HD package will still work on 90% of HD channels, extra 5GBP per month


----------



## Kyle86 (Aug 15, 2014)

A few of the pubs here in Athens have Sky. That's how I get my Rugby League fix


----------

